

Show HN: my weekend(s) project, instant websites - ed209
http://qiip.me

======
suhastech
In the google plus demo thing, by default, you could autofill the ID with
someone famous like Robert Scoble .. For people like me who are not active on
G+ (thats pretty much everyone)

~~~
ed209
Do you think that's an ok thing to do? I mean wouldn't Scoble have a right to
be annoyed that I'm using his posts :)

Certainly be adding some examples though, but here's mine for now
<http://qiip.me/edlea>

~~~
suhastech
Silly me, I took me a few minutes to understand the concept.

In a user perspective, "Try Now" or the "See Demo" is the first button I press
before reading anything.

I think you need to tweak a little bit of that workflow. Otherwise, great app!

~~~
ed209
Actually, I'm finding it a bit hard to get the concept across quickly. That's
why I added the try now functionality. Do you think a video is worthwhile?

~~~
suhastech
I'm no UI designer but asking the user to scramble for his G+ ID just for a
demo is probably not the best thing to do.

On the homepage, you could have a conveyor belt like imagery where twitter,
facebook and G+ icons come out as a "qiip". Below that you could have buttons
like "See example" and "Signup" etc etc.

------
pawelwentpawel
really like the idea, good job! would probably come quite useful for a number
of my friends. Home page is a bit confusing and empty though, takes a second
to realize what it is. Also the preview of the list view (the first thing I've
seen after inputting my userid) is a bit narrow, embedded youtube videos seem
to jump out of the div but I guess it's not a massive problem ;)

~~~
ed209
Thanks for the feedback. Mentioned in the comments is having a couple of
example users to try and get the concept across quicker.

I'm also opening up the site designs for anyone to make (
<http://qiip.me/create> ) as there are much better designers out there than me
:) Do like a ThemeForest marketplace.

------
vidhoonv
Awesome work! It did take five mins to understand what the service was. But
wonderful piece of thought! :) +1

------
nc
Unrelated, but which font are you using for the tagline "Beautifully Simple
Websites" ?

~~~
ed209
It's "Bree Serif", available for free from here [http://www.type-
together.com/index.php?action=portal/viewCon...](http://www.type-
together.com/index.php?action=portal/viewContent&cntId_content=2982&id_section=165)

------
zerostar07
Couple that with the ability to buy my own domain right away and you 've got a
business

~~~
ed209
it's on the road map, but I'm not sure whether to add more services first or
get domain names working...

~~~
abitgone
I'd bump domain names up the list – it's one of the first things I look for in
most services I want to put my time, effort and money into.

------
paulovsk
Nice! I've registered and kinda like it.

Integrate with facebook would be hard?

~~~
ed209
Thanks! Maybe Facebook pages might be better suited. It's on the list of
services to hook up with though.

~~~
helipad
I've done a this with helipad.me - instant websites for businesses with
Facebook Pages. It has its own complications but the Graph API is quite good.

We should talk, Ed :) - joe [at] helipad.me

~~~
ed209
ok, sounds good. Will drop you an email.

------
realschool
There was an article recently about how all the low end development/design
will be done without developers/designers and only high end will need people.
Tools like this seem to be propagating that idea.

------
sunsu
I created a similar open source project that lets you host a blog powered by
your Google+ profile: <https://github.com/lylepratt/Plusify>

------
ed209
Sorry folks... Rackspace server re-size in progress :( brb

------
cleverjake
gorgeous work, great job!

~~~
ed209
wow, thanks! makes a difference to hear it.

